# cub cadet 7300



## dwayanu (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a bucket mounted on my cub cadet 7300 and it works fine, but the three point hitch will only lift and not lower. Can the bucket and hitch be operated at the same time? The draft control does not respond at all, but it does when I have the snow blower mounted. So do I have to disconnect the bucket hydraulics and hook them up as I would for the snow blower to get the hitch to lower? It seems crazy that you would not be able to use the bucket and the hitch at the same time without changing the hydraulic connections.
thanks for any help


----------

